# Makes me sick to my stomach



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

BULLY ASS SHOWTIME PUPS READY TO GO... - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum

Is it just me or the feet on the mom look busted up? Poor doggy look at the length of her nails and how crooked her feet are. This is makes me so upset that they use these dogs like crop to produce more product.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

poooooor dogs there nails look so groose and the pups are not thay cute (but they are alittle) !!!!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

that makes me want to vomit, and the fat puppies look like they have long hair, they dont even look full... gross.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> that makes me want to vomit, and the fat puppies look like they have long hair, they dont even look full... gross.


the pups are ok alittle butt the mom and dad look so gross and beet!!!


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

The dogs just look terrible.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

1dog said:


> the pups are ok alittle butt the mom and dad look so gross and beet!!!


pit bull puppies arnt supposed to look like that, and puppy will turn out like mom and dad.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

The worst part is coming to a realization that so much of the bully community sees nothing wrong with things like this.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

i think the pups are cute (but what pups aren't?).The dad looks good if that's the kind of style you like.But they really need to do something about the moms feet.Her nails are way to long.Even her back nails curl around they are so long.And her one foot is so crooked it looks like she's missing a toe.It's a shame because she has the potential to be a good looking dog.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I really don't think she has potential for anything no matter what kind of dogs you are into.

Look at the legs. Look at the feet, even with cut nails they still look super off. That right leg looks terrible.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yup those are some pretty busted up feet. poor thing!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I really don't think she has potential for anything no matter what kind of dogs you are into.
> 
> Look at the legs. Look at the feet, even with cut nails they still look super off. That right leg looks terrible.


If your into the whole pocket bully thing,which I'm not but there are some people who are,then if it weren't for her legs and feet then she would have good potential for being a good looking pocket bully.
Did that make sense?I know what I was trying to say but it came out kinda jumbled together.lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

OK that is just wrong. They cant take care of momma then they shouldnt breed. Makes you wanna reach out and back hand someone.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

The mother must have some kind of deformity on her feet, her front leg angles are really bad too. I like pocket bullies but this is just a poor example of terribly structured dog. What makes me even more upset is the people on the site that keep amping the breeder up, nobody is saying anything to him about how terrible the mother looks and about her nails. Sick world and the sad thing is, the pups will get sold and they are going to keep reusing the mother grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yeap exactly what I am talking about with the whole community being ok with this.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG! How I wish I could send a slap through the mail. Those poor dogs look like there in pretty bad shape. Momma looks like she might even be missing a toe on one foot. Honestly I don't think any dogs should be that short legged. It seems like it would put strain on those tiny little legs. These people should not even own dogs, they obviously don't care about their health and well being. People like this is why I think you should have to have a license to breed dogs. Wouldn't that be great if people had restrictions like that it would take care of most of the byb.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

imagine what these type kennels will producing n 10 years.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Aidan said:


> yeap exactly what I am talking about with the whole community being ok with this.


The WHOLE community ISNT okay that with that. DONT generalize.

I find it disgusting as well and Im a member of the Bully community. And I could find many more members who also would be disgusted. Please choose your words more carefully.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i feel bad for the momma's feeties. i think the puppies are cute, but ... i like all puppies


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> The WHOLE community ISNT okay that with that. DONT generalize.
> 
> I find it disgusting as well and Im a member of the Bully community. And I could find many more members who also would be disgusted. Please choose your words more carefully.


It was meant on those boards, I didn't read a single negative reply. Never said bully community so I really wasn't generalizing.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

why not just post your opinion over where you seen this, instead of bringing it over here to talk crap...


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^ :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> why not just post your opinion over where you seen this, instead of bringing it over here to talk crap...


This is getting off topic, I was simply making an observation about the people posting on those community boards.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

All of a sudden its getting off topic, continue the bashfest...
I have dogs off Showtime and I know the guys who did that breeding...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> why not just post your opinion over where you seen this, instead of bringing it over here to talk crap...


:goodpost:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Aidan said:


> The worst part is coming to a realization that so much of the bully community sees nothing wrong with things like this.





Aidan said:


> It was meant on those boards, I didn't read a single negative reply. Never said bully community so I really wasn't generalizing.


Really???

Im just asking you not to generalize. I hoped you weren't meaning it the way you wrote it, BUT...thats how it came across...:flush:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

No I just didn't want to argue with members on this board. That is the off topic part.

I never said a single thing about the bully community as a whole, sorry if anyone took it that way. I think I am completely justified in what I said and justified in saying that dog is a poor example of what a shorter bully can be. It's sad that the people on those boards are all excited about the breeding, when in comparison to this board if that was posted we all know what would happen.

If you feel truly upset about my post feel free to PM me but I bashed no one here.

edit at the post above me. my bad then, didn't even realize I said it that way. Was just aimed at the people on those boards.

I chose my words wrongfully, I apologize.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Aidan said:


> No I just didn't want to argue with members on this board. That is the off topic part.
> 
> I never said a single thing about the bully community as a whole, sorry if anyone took it that way. I think I am completely justified in what I said and justified in saying that dog is a poor example of what a shorter bully can be. It's sad that the people on those boards are all excited about the breeding, when in comparison to this board if that was posted we all know what would happen.
> 
> ...


I had hope you didnt mean it that way. I just was looking for clarification I guess. I do understand what you mean by some people on the EE board supporting icky dogs.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with Aiden... He posted it over there and everyone is like YEAH 1500 for the pup O WHAT GREAT BREEDING blah blah blah! Nobody overlooks the importance and thats the typical BASIC care for the dog and its wrong those people are idiots if they really dont see anything wrong with that. jmo.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> All of a sudden its getting off topic, continue the bashfest...
> I have dogs off Showtime and I know the guys who did that breeding...


Do you not agree her legs are jacked up? That, that is cruel? I guess as long as he's getting his 1,500 bucks its all gravy..?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Another bully back yard breeder... what a surprise..


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

*This is to you Davidfitness...*

Why is it that "characters" like you seem to think that talking smack or starting BS over here on this forum is going to solve anything? I mean, isnt that just like sitting in a bush and shaking it thinking your going to intimidate something? LMAO sorry, but I just see this as being a cowardly act by posting this over here and not over on the forum where you got it from...I mean, you are part of another bully forum...where I have seen you posting loving up the bullies! lmao, now you all anti-bully over here? :hammer: And some of you are right, they are not "APBT" anymore, they are "Bullies"...and it dont take a rocket scientist to figure that out! :roll: But people love what they love, no matter what! I mean, that thread you posted is not even that bad....there are dogs so structurally messed up, why didnt you post that? This is not even that bad! Point is, go to this source, and quit shaking that bush like you are going to prove something! :rain:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

1503-bulls-henry said:


> why not just post your opinion over where you seen this, instead of bringing it over here to talk crap...


I doubt the moderators there will let you post something against their "elite breedings" the whole page is full of compliments, the people that commented are a bunch of hypocrites and they truly don't care about the dogs, to them it is all about the money.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> Why is it that "characters" like you seem to think that talking smack or starting BS over here on this forum is going to solve anything? I mean, isnt that just like sitting in a bush and shaking it thinking your going to intimidate something? LMAO sorry, but I just see this as being a cowardly act by posting this over here and not over on the forum where you got it from...I mean, you are part of another bully forum...where I have seen you posting loving up the bullies! lmao, now you all anti-bully over here? :hammer: And some of you are right, they are not "APBT" anymore, they are "Bullies"...and it dont take a rocket scientist to figure that out! :roll: But people love what they love, no matter what! I mean, that thread you posted is not even that bad....there are dogs so structurally messed up, why didnt you post that? This is not even that bad! Point is, go to this source, and quit shaking that bush like you are going to prove something! :rain:


wtf are you talking about? We love bullies and apbt over here, maybe you should reread our posts or better yet the OP's post! That BREEDING is cruel, The dam is jacked up, do you not see that? Were not talking crap were disgusted with it.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Quit pissing in the wind, and having blown back on you...*

Well go over there and do something about it! Crying over here wont solve anything! lmao Otherwise, whats the point? :flush:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> Why is it that "characters" like you seem to think that talking smack or starting BS over here on this forum is going to solve anything? I mean, isnt that just like sitting in a bush and shaking it thinking your going to intimidate something? LMAO sorry, but I just see this as being a cowardly act by posting this over here and not over on the forum where you got it from...I mean, you are part of another bully forum...where I have seen you posting loving up the bullies! lmao, now you all anti-bully over here? :hammer: And some of you are right, they are not "APBT" anymore, they are "Bullies"...and it dont take a rocket scientist to figure that out! :roll: But people love what they love, no matter what! I mean, that thread you posted is not even that bad....there are dogs so structurally messed up, why didnt you post that? This is not even that bad! Point is, go to this source, and quit shaking that bush like you are going to prove something! :rain:


Interesting response, I guess you need to learn how to read Pal. I have a Razor's edge Bully Amstaff cross dog and I have nothing against American Bullies. I have expressed my views and opinions on Clubbully and everyone knows how I feel about backyard unethical breedings. I am sharing this with this community because I doubt anyone would care in the ELITE EDGE. I doubt the moderators would even allow me to post, also, I can post anything I want anywhere I want. =)


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

After seeing the mom i wouldn't dare buy one of those pups.But sad to say there are people that will.That's why more people need to get educated on the breed so they know what there getting into and know what's right.As for the breeder he should have more sense guess that's why he's not reputable.


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Fake! Nothing will happen...your entitled to an opinion, simple as that! So yall quit faking yourself, and go say something! Like I said, yall aint proven anything by talking crap overhere! "Oh, I doubt moderators will tolerate it" blah, blah, blah....just a fake, simple as that....so sad!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> Fake! Nothing will happen...your entitled to an opinion, simple as that! So yall quit faking yourself, and go say something! Like I said, yall aint proven anything by talking crap overhere! "Oh, I doubt moderators will tolerate it" blah, blah, blah....just a fake, simple as that....so sad!


What is sad is the fact that you do not understand the concept of moderation and if anyone posts something they do not like it will get deleted.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> Well go over there and do something about it! Crying over here wont solve anything! lmao Otherwise, whats the point? :flush:


What will it solve over there? You think dude is gonna quit breeding his jacked up dog? You think he wants to quit selling those "1,500" puppies? And do you think going over there is going to really change his mind? n...o..


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

It okay, if you need mommy or daddy to give you that push of determination...just like when you were learning how to ride that bicycle for the first time...

Please, its just an opinion. lmao whats the worst that can happen? I mean, you cant do it professionally? Without cussing? I could say "Look at that females poor paws, so splayed and jacked! I hope the pups dont turn out that way!" and nothing will happen! All I am saying is why even post this up? CONTROVERSY! You need some attention, is that it? Do you need to feel like your accomplishing something? Joke...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> It okay, if you need mommy or daddy to give you that push of determination...just like when you were learning how to ride that bicycle for the first time...
> 
> Please, its just an opinion. lmao whats the worst that can happen? I mean, you cant do it professionally? Without cussing? I could say "Look at that females poor paws, so splayed and jacked! I hope the pups dont turn out that way!" and nothing will happen! All I am saying is why even post this up? CONTROVERSY! You need some attention, is that it? Do you need to feel like your accomplishing something? Joke...


Well I could have stated it in a proffessional way if the breeder was proffessional :clap: and wasn't creating more deffective dogs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> It okay, if you need mommy or daddy to give you that push of determination...just like when you were learning how to ride that bicycle for the first time...
> 
> Please, its just an opinion. lmao whats the worst that can happen? I mean, you cant do it professionally? Without cussing? I could say "Look at that females poor paws, so splayed and jacked! I hope the pups dont turn out that way!" and nothing will happen! All I am saying is why even post this up? CONTROVERSY! You need some attention, is that it? Do you need to feel like your accomplishing something? Joke...


Here you go Sherlock you can see postings where I clearly display my interest and love for the American BUlly.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/21047-best-pack-structure-what-do-you-think.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/back-bullies-topic-forum/19872-post-up-some-bullies.html

In the second post I state how much I love MrGucciano who is a pocket Bully genius.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> It okay, if you need mommy or daddy to give you that push of determination...just like when you were learning how to ride that bicycle for the first time...


lol your special.!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> *It okay, if you need mommy or daddy to give you that push of determination...just like when you were learning how to ride that bicycle for the first time...*
> Please, its just an opinion. lmao whats the worst that can happen? I mean, you *cant do it professionally?* Without cussing? I could say "Look at that females poor paws, so splayed and jacked! I hope the pups dont turn out that way!" and nothing will happen! All I am saying is why even post this up? CONTROVERSY! You need some attention, is that it? Do you need to feel like your accomplishing something? Joke...


I guess you can't either. Now honestly with all the bs you are spewing out what makes you better than anyone else. Topics like these that the OP posted create awareness to new people who may not be aware of things to watch out for, and furthermore this is an open forum open to any kind of discussion on our dogs.

If you really cared so much and were so offended by us I am pretty sure you could send a PM or two and continue your chat in private instead of having this out in an otherwise peaceful forum.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I guess you can't either. Now honestly with all the bs you are spewing out what makes you better than anyone else. Topics like these that the OP posted create awareness to new people who may not be aware of things to watch out for, and furthermore this is an open forum open to any kind of discussion on our dogs.
> 
> If you really cared so much and were so offended by us I am pretty sure you could send a PM or two and continue your chat in private instead of having this out in an otherwise peaceful forum.


excellent point you made:goodpost:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

outlaw250 said:


> Well go over there and do something about it! Crying over here wont solve anything! lmao Otherwise, whats the point? :flush:


What are we going to do, track down the owner and spay and neuter his dogs? :rofl: I'd love too, tell me where he lives. :woof:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I've noiced lately that bullies are very popular...I am not crazy about the short/fat look...I have though seen some nicer lookin ones which are lean. Thats a high price to fo the puppies, even though they are cute.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> I've noiced lately that bullies are very popular...I am not crazy about the short/fat look...I have though seen some nicer lookin ones which are lean. Thats a high price to fo the puppies, even though they are cute.


An absurd... ridiculous price...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't understand why they are trying to revert them back to English Bulldogs. That's what It seems like short face makes it harder to breeth properly, super short legs, can't breed properly without c-section, isn't that bulldog traits.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I don't understand why they are trying to revert them back to English Bulldogs. That's what It seems like short face makes it harder to breeth properly, super short legs, can't breed properly without c-section, isn't that bulldog traits.


I like American Bullies, I think they are really good looking. There are bad examples like in any breed, that breeding is another example of what some people do to a dog breed just for the money. There are many Bully breeders that will do correct breedings with healthy dogs. This breeding is just terrible and in my opinion shows animal cruelty.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

O.K. So here is my opinion...doesn't count for much though I would guess.

Everyone can love their dogs and their style...that is fine with me! 

AmBullys are not my thing, but structure and care in any breed is.

HOWEVER...if a person wants to be seen as a professional, fetch professional payments for their professional kennel's business...they should at least:
1. take a picture of clean, well cared for dogs
2. sweep the garage floor before taking pictures
3. take off the rubber gloves, used for what?
4. pick up the garbage in the back of the shot
5. When posting a professional picture of a professional photographer...CLEAN THE LIP WOUND BEFORE TAKING PICTURES! (see the big photography shot on the post).

Anyone can do what they want in this world...just do it cleanly!

- Sara


----------



## outlaw250 (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, you all dont seem to think there is a point to going to the source...but you all seem to think that its necessary to talk trash about the breeder that doesnt even know about this thread? Makes alot of sense? Okay, if you all think your doing something right? Well, I guess in your little worlds....But if your so worried, why not go over there? I mean, WTH is the point doing it over here? It just dont make any kind of sense...of course you say that its a form of "educating" new people...but what exactly are you trying to teach? Enlighten me with what is being taught by all this bickering...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg I have read the last 6 of your posts and its says the same crap, everybody has pointed it out and your still not getting it.


----------

